# oils



## buzz (May 25, 2008)

this is how i did it. love them oils


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 25, 2008)

Howdy Buzz!! Nice pics, but explain your process a bit more to me.  what is that heatgun thing in the last pic??


----------



## CanaChef (Jun 20, 2008)

hey buzz that is a lot of oil, could you plzs explain the process and tool you used to get all that oil. have being looking for a good way to make lots of oil


----------



## massproducer (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think that all of those jars are concentrated oil, it looks more as if they are the solvent and thc together waiting for the solvent to dissolve.  For example, the THC dissolved into ISO


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2009)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I don't think that all of those jars are concentrated oil, it looks more as if they are the solvent and thc together waiting for the solvent to dissolve.  For example, the THC dissolved into ISO


no solvent. double boil for hours


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2009)

Double boil? You mean you shoved all the weed into a cooker and boiled it up?


----------



## buzz (Aug 28, 2009)

no i mean, 
double boil the oil for hours


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't mean to sound harsh, but this is a useless post.  It would be nice if you would actually explain what you have done rather than answering in short nonsensical incomplete sentences that say virtually nothing.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 29, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound harsh, but this is a useless post. It would be nice if you would actually explain what you have done rather than answering in short nonsensical incomplete sentences that say virtually nothing.


 
*[*:rofl: *]  i would have to agree with you THG.*
*i think  we have all seen oil before.. or have we... hmmm*

*so buzz i think what everyone is trying to say is:*

*how much oil did your get? and from how much product.*
*how did you "boil" or "double boil" it?*
*first pic looks like honey the rest look like black "green"*
*did you do 2 washes?*
*what does one do with all the componets in pic #3.*
*is this oil made from buds or shake? or both?*
*do you have more pics of your total process?*
*is there an actual process one does.. or you just slap it togeter..*
*there are some quiestions, and everyone here will understand a lil more of nothing, sorry if that was rude.*

*so the next time ya post a thread instead of having pics, make it more like a lil docimentry, pics,answers, and most important an explanaition of what was done, none of us were there to see this be made.*
*smoke em if you got them...*
*LH*


----------



## kaotik (Aug 29, 2009)

what's with this guy? comes back every few months, and bumps this thread with more jibberish.

i r confused


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 29, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> what's with this guy? comes back every few months, and bumps this thread with more jibberish.
> 
> i r confused


 
*well if your talking about me then:cry: . if not sweet deal lol*
*laughter is the best medicine..... unless you grow some kick @ss weed lol.. which im trying to..*

*kaotik, my guess is he is a teen ager that hasnt grown up.. or like i was a few yrs ago and thought i new it all..*

*well this yr of re setting up and doing a bunch of upgrades and changes realized i knew squat. and have been doing it wrong for many moons ... but now becuz of the kind fellow folk at MP i have re-learned and have started over.. which has wrked great.*
*THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!*
*LH*


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2009)

to lefthand, you probably still don't know squat. im 35 years old you donkey!
and you better believe i will grow circles around you!
 anyways i used 36 cans of vector.....
after the solvent has dissipated on its own,it is then oil.
the next step is to double boil the oil for about 6 to 8 hours.
now you can smoke!
36 cans of vector
1 pound of premium trim
you should get anywhere from a half ounce to a full once of beautiful amber oil.
now, if any body is real serious about making great honey oil, send me a private message.
then i will be happy to let you in on my secrets. step by step from a to z.
or is that not good enough?


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2009)

buzz said:
			
		

> to lefthand, you probably still don't know squat. im 35 years old you donkey!
> and you better believe i will grow circles around you!
> anyways i used 36 cans of vector.....
> after the solvent has dissipated on its own,it is then oil.
> ...


"the solvent has dissipated on its own".. then what in the world do you boil it for?
 Isn't "boiling" nothing more than a method of evaporating water or other solvents.
"no solvent. double boil for hours"   What is "vector"?... if not a solvent? 
  I _always_ 'doubt' folks that require a "private message" in order to obtain an answer. It is usually a reflection of a lack of confidence in allowing their advice or methods to be scrutinized by the public.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 31, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "the solvent has dissipated on its own".. then what in the world do you boil it for?
> Isn't "boiling" nothing more than a method of evaporating water or other solvents.
> "no solvent. double boil for hours" What is "vector"?... if not a solvent?
> I _always_ 'doubt' folks that require a "private message" in order to obtain an answer. It is usually a reflection of a lack of confidence in allowing their advice or methods to be scrutinized by the public.


 
but hick he said he was 35 yrs old and will grow circles around well me..
which may be true, but i have balls to say im a noobie and im just Re-learing...


now BUZZ i  dont nor didnt like the tone used.. RUDE.....  and you know what the people who 1st got me growing were 30-40.. and guess what BUZZ they dcidnt know squat....... lol sorry... also i dont mind being a donkey.
but do tell me how does it feel  to the donkeys .... lol i asked a few quiestions you snap.... sorry to bother you buzz..
LH


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "the solvent has dissipated on its own".. then what in the world do you boil it for?
> Isn't "boiling" nothing more than a method of evaporating water or other solvents.
> "no solvent. double boil for hours"   What is "vector"?... if not a solvent?
> I _always_ 'doubt' folks that require a "private message" in order to obtain an answer. It is usually a reflection of a lack of confidence in allowing their advice or methods to be scrutinized by the public.


 you guy's are funny!yes it is true double boil is a method of evaporating water OR OTHER SOLVENTS
so after the solvent has dissipated it is not quite free from all solvents. so to double boil for 6 to 8 hours will ensure no solvents are left in the oil. if you let the solvent dissipate naturally without double boiling it.then go to smoke it, it will catch on fire when a flame is put to it ,it will taste funny,it will spark,it will crackle,it will pop.
but if you double boil after the natural dissipation process it will ensure a clean ,solvent free ,beautiful amber oil!then when you go to smoke it , it will not spark,it will not crackle, will not taste funny,and surely wont catch fire.
so the secret to a clean pure oil is to double boil for hours.


now to lefthand. yea, you asked me a few questions and i snapped.
but do look closely......you asked me a few questions, then 15 minutes later in another post you insulted me by saying  "my guess is he is a teen ager that hasnt grown up.. or like i was a few yrs ago and thought i new it all"......so before you become sensitive to my rudeness, maybe you should let me respond to the first post first.
Thank you


----------



## mountain man (Sep 1, 2009)

It looks like the "Vector" gets ya good n high.  Ya smoke anything long enough,its bound to make ya damm dizzy. :holysheep:


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok.

So from the shotty pics I got this:

1.  Extract *oil* (Either: Iso, Ethyl, Ether, Butane.etc..) so Wash/soak/strain?? WTH is Vector?
2. Gather all extracted oil and boil it...for 8 hours...? Above ~300 DEGREES...???
3. Put a drop on a piece of herb, drop it in a glass vap. and use heat gun to smoke it.


awesome process THANKS FOR SHARING!

Yea. no
:rofl:








So after searching google for vector hash oil I found out that Vector is a BUTANE that is supposed to be cleaner BURNING and purer than cheaper butane. 


He is doing this process using butane, and then evaporating the remnants of the butane in the second boil.


HERE IS THE PROCESS:

hXXp://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1341386&site_id=1#import


search:
hXXp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1C1CHMA_enUS339US339&q=vector+hash+oil&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=





IMHO BIG WASTE OF TIME. Just iso wash and wait 48 hrs for all iso to evaporate. 


Just because you are 35 years old does not mean you cant still be a newb. My uncle smokes, he has for 40 years. He is amazed at the weed I grow and that I can do magical mystical hydroponics...OOOOooOOOO


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2009)

hey og kush man
thanks for the private message.
but your dumb!
what is that a cake pan?
no, i know, it's a 13x 9 baking pan
stupid.........learn how to use the right equipment.that's not even Pyrex.
the fact that you grow kush and it looks really good, don't mean ****.
all that is, is genetics. smart guy


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 1, 2009)

buzz said:
			
		

> next time i think i will hit enter after every phrase to show my anger


grrrrrrrrr





			
				buzz said:
			
		

> hey og kush man
> thanks for the private message.
> but your dumb!
> what is that a cake pan?
> ...


Someone is butthurt :rofl:

sorry I revealed your precious secrets. But, you are correct. I am dumb. 

Did you know that Pyrex makes more baking equipment then chemistry supplies. Have you ever, by-chance, heard of Corning Ware... Smart Guy?



Try hXXp://www.pyrex.com
The fact that you are 35 does not make you smarter, nor does it make us think you are cool. 
Idiot Poster.

Edit:
Here is the pic I sent him in a PM. And a pic of the dish's logo.


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2009)

> 2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using* derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments*, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums or in the chat room. .


Now.. now... let's not act like children here boys....
And thank you for answering my questions 'buzz'.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 1, 2009)

I knew immediately what he was talking about.

I just would not recommend using the stove to double boil it, somebody is gonna kill themselves. People have ended up on the news blowing up their garage making this stuff.

Allow me to clarify:

ISO oil is disgusting. Period. The best iso you can get is 99%...well...that other 1% or more stays in your oil, I can taste it almost every time.

ETD (Ether) is ok, potent but hard to handle.

Freon Hash is amazing, some folks call it jolly rancher because of the hard candy texture and composition.

Butane, some of the finest. Double boil by adding boiling water to a dish, then float the container with the solution in it, outside. This process takes a while and is extremely in-efficient....but it will keep the skin on your face.

Be sure to always clarify about processes, dont be a weird, internet secret keeper. PM or not...most folks are lazy and will just go and try something just by looking at the pictures.

If you choose to make butane be careful:

Butane is cold, it can cause freeze burns. 
Butane is extremely flamible (duh) and is a hevay gas which will collect on the floor. Do not make butane oil near any open flame or pilot light.
Make sure the area is well ventilated.
Use pyrex.
Be patient.

I can get my extras to cook off in less than 2 hours....your process is painstakingly too long. 
Plus, you kinda come off like a jerk on the internet.

Good day sir.


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2009)

ability will never catch up with the demand for it.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 1, 2009)

buzz said:
			
		

> then go to smoke it, it will catch on fire when a flame is put to it ,
> but if you double boil after the natural dissipation process it will ensure a clean ,solvent free ,beautiful amber oil!then when you go to smoke it , it  surely wont catch fire.
> Thank you


Interesting...On the really good batches of straight hash I make it will flare up/catch fire everytime if you let it...and that's using only ice and water. I'm not sure the solvent residue is solely responsible. I would agree that double boiling would probably remove some solvent left from the evap but what a time consumer.


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I knew immediately what he was talking about.
> 
> I just would not recommend using the stove to double boil it, somebody is gonna kill themselves. People have ended up on the news blowing up their garage making this stuff.
> 
> ...


i'm not anybody's keeper.if somebody want's to take faulty information,then be lazy and try to apply that.WOW
maybe you were the guy that blew up and ended up on the news.
while my process is painstakingly to long.it ensures their will be no spark,no catching fire,no funny taste,no pop,no sizzle. you said it your self, 2 hours
floating a container over boiling water outside is extremely in-efficient.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> grrrrrrrrrSomeone is butthurt :rofl:
> 
> sorry I revealed your precious secrets. But, you are correct. I am dumb.
> 
> ...


 the fact that i am 35 does make me smarter and yes i am cool.
pay attention...you use a cake pan/baking pan thats pyrex.how ghetto and lazy is that? pyrex or not. a cake pan/baking pan is not the right tool for the job.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 10, 2009)

Yawn....

Do something new and impress us...

Lots of different ways to make butane oil. 
...and your my friend, is not the best I have seen. Actually, maybe a B+ at best.

Thanks for wasting everyones time though!


			
				buzz said:
			
		

> i'm not anybody's keeper.if somebody want's to take faulty information,then be lazy and try to apply that.WOW



...at least I shared, nice metal dish though. Really professional looking.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2009)

only a B+ :holysheep:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry to take you down a notch, not like it was not needed.

...But that is not the greatest butane extract (which it is nothing more) I have seen.

Plus, smoking that stuff all the time is in my book...tweeker status.
Nothing good can come from smoking concentrated butane oils regularly. I have seen it turn a pro into a paranoid delusional hypertensive nutcase.

...and yes, it's from vaping butane oil by the ounces on the month. It happens.

Go to grasscity or marijuana dot com if it's praise or awe you are seeking.
But thanks again for not sharing.



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> the fact that i am 35 does make me smarter and yes i am cool.
> pay attention...you use a cake pan/baking pan thats pyrex.how ghetto and lazy is that? pyrex or not. a cake pan/baking pan is not the right tool for the job.



...and the fact that you are 35 and jump on the internet with the attitude of a 7 year old opens up a pretty significant number of questions..

Like: Where were you when they were handing out grown up words?
Or: With age comes responsibility, teach.
Possibly: Utilize complete sentence structures to convey information more effectively.

...and yes. B+ at best. 
Your batch is awfully cloudy. We are looking for clear, almost like movie popcorn butter quality. 

I hope you are not letting that go in any dispenceries without properly labeling your product. You can get in big trouble for that you know...

Butane oils are not in any way healthy for human consumption.


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2009)

> the fact that i am 35 does make me smarter and yes i am cool.


hee hee hee.. come on now, let's not be silly.... if that held _any_ truth then it makes me a frikkin' genius and soo dad-gum "kool" I'll frost yer britches... :rofl: 
Age only seperates the fools from the 'old' fools..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Sep 10, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## scatking (Sep 10, 2009)

Thoughts from an old fool - I thought growing and enjoying this stuff was supposed to be fun.  40 years ago this summer us old farts tried to show everyone how to be cool and peaceful and tolerant.  Buzz is obviously proud of his work and wanted to share but bad attitudes and egos (including his) have killed it.  Let's all just chill out, smoke our stash and try to remember why we come here in the first place.:chillpill:


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2009)

dam i dunno what to say


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

buzz said:
			
		

> dam i dunno what to say


how about 





> sorry MP.com for coming off as an elitist jerk, there is still a lot for someone like me to learn, even at such a very old and decrepit age of 35.



:hubba:


----------



## ElJefe1971 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey man . . . I'm 37 and I'm a newbie - But I've been smoking for 20 years.  Buzz, If you do your thing well, great for you.  I think the defensive attitude from the get-go is what p.o.'d peeps here.  We are ALL here to read, learn and enjoy . . . so like scat said, go fire something up and relax.

peace


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## hiddencreekboy (Sep 11, 2009)

buzz said:
			
		

> this is how i did it. love them oils


 If you want oils you need a still------ the old "Iso" still are still great-- pour grain alcohol in the bottom---put your plant materials in the basket-- add a water/ice mix on top-- makes a great quality oil from blond hash-- it will concentrate any plant material into oil-- but ---crap in--crap out-------------on that note --when I made my first crop to sell about 1975, no one would pay my asking price because they knew I grew it--- I reduced the leaves to oil(the Iso) split some river cane into 6 in. strips,wrapped the buds around it with hemp fiber and dipped them into the oil--HOLY **** I HAD THI STICK ---sold for twice what I asked for it--always keep in mind the "value added" effect of oil


----------



## philly4life (Sep 12, 2009)

buzz said:
			
		

> 36 cans of vector
> 1 pound of premium trim
> you should get anywhere from a half ounce to a full once of beautiful amber oil.
> now, if any body is real serious about making great honey oil, send me a private message.
> ...



36 CANS!?!?!?! Are they the 300 ml cans? I almost only smoke BHO and I love seeing others being big BHO users. IMO, 36 cans of Vector is an EXTREMELY high amount of butane to use for 1 pound. Not to critique your method, because you appear to know what your doing, but I have found that each of the big cans is good for about an ounce of nugs. Using less butane seems to make the oil much closer to a strong amber color and makes the taste MUCH, MUCH better. Also, that is a really long purge, although I have never done a run that big, so it may in fact be necessary. I usually only yield about 2-3 grams between my first run and second runs. My experience and research has led me to believe that ~15 min/gram of oil is the amount of purging that is best. Much more then that seems to darken the color and leave a burnt taste to the oil. If you want to hear my full method, just shoot me a PM and I will try to put it all down on paper for you. But the realy secrets that I have learned are: 1. run full nugs first; 2. use small amounts of butane; 3. run ground up nugs second and keep the first runs and second runs seperate (friend oil and personal oil).

Here are some questions for you thou...
What type of extraction tube are you using and what type of filter are u using.
Does the whole lb. go into one tube? Or is it several runs?
Do you do more then one run?

Thanx man, BHO FTW!!!!!!


----------



## buzz (Sep 14, 2009)

philly4life said:
			
		

> Here are some questions for you thou...
> What type of extraction tube are you using and what type of filter are u using.
> Does the whole lb. go into one tube? Or is it several runs?
> Do you do more then one run?
> ...




i use the honey bee hXXp://www.head-nature.com/02527.html i shoot 2 cans of butane through each load.i use coffee filters over the extractor to be extra safe
(no particles).


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 14, 2009)

your plants are getting burned by the light.


----------



## buzz (Sep 16, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> your plants are getting burned by the light.


no. those are my mama's,under a 400.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 23, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I knew immediately what he was talking about.
> 
> I just would not recommend using the stove to double boil it, somebody is gonna kill themselves. People have ended up on the news blowing up their garage making this stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Ether and Freon?  really? wow, that's interesting.  Just out of interest, have you ever made any this way, or know of someone who does.  I ask because butane sounds a little contaminated, both freon and ether can be gotton very pure.  Wondering if it's done the same way, and at about what temps do they boil, is normal pyrex ok for liquid freon... anyone.  Might repost this, don't know how many people are reading this weird thread.  Thnaks a bunch for the info, ether and freon huh, very cool!


----------

